# New plasma TV burn in versus ghosting?



## InLikeFlynn (Jul 6, 2009)

I just got my Insignia 50in plasma and I really like it. However, the first DVD we watched had a menu that displayed for about 10-20 minutes before we started the film (made popcorn, used the loo, etc.). Anyway, when we sat down to see the movie, the "blank" screen between the menu and the start of the movie showed the distinct remnants of the menu. Immediately my wife says: "Are you kidding me? Did we just make a bad purchase? Should we have gotten an LCD?" Well, the images faded, but there are always new "burn-ins" or "ghosts" especially with the console gaming I do, etc. I don't think it's in torch mode since I selected "home use" instead of "store demo" when I first turned the unit on. By the way, what is the recommended viewing height (wall mounting)?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

In all honesty Insignia doesn't make good stuff. Gaming and DVD menus are a big enemy of this technology just like they are to the old projection TVs of days past. Static images such as those in menus and video games cause the pixels in that area to burn in more causing image retention and ghosting.

I suggest a return and then the purchase of another brand. Vizio is a brand I hear great things about and have seen in action many times. Great prices and great quality. I just wish I had money to get one!

I'm not a fan of wall mounting, but you really want the TV to be approx. eye-level.


----------



## firefightjason (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree, Insignia is a company that in my view, use cheaper components to drive the cost down when they sell them. But on the other hand.....to have burn in your looking at about 15mins of the same image to being on the screen for it to happen.
Im not sure if when there has been a burn in if it will affect it to have it happen again easier or not. 
LCD wont burn in at all, for that reason alone is why i chose a LCD.

If your thinking of getting a new TV, Samsung, Sharp, Panasonic and Toshiba are the brands i stick with. All high quality.

For wall mounting id say whatever your eyes would be comfortable with. You can always get a tv stand that has a walll mount on it, such as a Sanus stand.


----------



## lucybaby (Aug 1, 2009)

Agree with firefightjason Insignia is low class brand. Try to return the tv and try new samsung collection its pretty good.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I am on a team working to procure a video conferencing setup for a large govt. agency and the specs require that we NOT get plasma screens because of burn in. I know, you read how the problem has been "solved". But it just isn't so.... even for the higher quality brands... even for the commercial models. It is the nature of the technology.


----------

